

How I Launched A Profitable Product in 3 Hours – The Nuts And Bolts - amirkhella
http://blog.amirkhella.com/2011/03/09/how-i-launched-a-profitable-product-in-3-hours-part-2-the-nuts-and-bolts/

======
amirkhella
REF: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1713616>

For those who requested the specific launch steps that I used in launching
Keynotopia. Enjoy, share, and upvote.

And let me know if I missed anything.

